# Hand scraped table top



## Lote (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone explain how to get those deep scalloped hand scraper marks on a table top? I see them on hardwood floors all the time and also rustic table tops. Iv got my hands on some 22 inch wide pine and want to make a rustic table with. I have a card scraper, but it seems that it only takes a micro thin Shavings. Is a no 80 better suited? Or do I need a scrub plane? Or is there some other method/tool I'm unaware of. Im sorry if this has already been discussed but I couldn't find any detailed info anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

hand adze maybe.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Go at it with a jack plane with a radiused iron.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Round scraper, curved drawknife or round spokeshave maybe.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hand scrapped is a misnomer marketing name created for laminate flooring. They wanted to make laminate with the irregular look of hand finished floors. Very old floors; because hardwood floors have been machine sanded since before the 1920's to the best of my personal knowledge. Probably much longer than that

The scolloped surface would have been created originally with a scrub plane, or as suggested earlier, with a #5 with a radiused blade. For fine furniture there would be further steps to level and smooth the surface. I guess, due to the huge area to be dealt with, there had to be a compromise in how many steps you go through to finish a floor. Consider how many times you would want to plane the entire surface of all the floors in a house crawling around on your knees. At any rate, the final step was a handled scraper used to drag off the fuzz and splinters. I suppose that's why they called the style hand scrapped, but the wavy pattern was created with a plane. Should've called it hand planed in my opinion.


----------



## Lote (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the response. Crank, that is an interesting insight about the manufacturing gimmick. Makes a lot more sense now. I see this done on table tops to look old. Are there any folks out there that make distressed rustic furniture that have used this technique?

Thanks


----------

